# Tivo Roamio Plus, upgraded 3TB  Tivo Mini & My Expander Bundle



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

TiVo Roamio Plus 3TB DVR with LIFETIME 3 YRS WARRANTY (450 hours HD) TCD848000. Also I included a Tivo Mini and an 1TB My DVR AV Expander Drive










I purchased this equipment in December of 2013, is a bundle with all you need to enjoy your TV Cable service in your home. Inlcudes a LIFETIME Suscription no monthly fees! And TiVo 3-year extended warranty expires: 12/11/2016 for the Roamio Plus. My family love Tivo but we are moving to an area with not cable service.

Posted in Ebay and Craiglist (Orange County California)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251604384488

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ele/4598133409.html

Price difference is because Craiglist doesn't charge 10% fee like Ebay and give to you the pickup discount.


----------

